# Product Photography Mentor



## mevakesh (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a mentor to help me learn product photography, someone to work with me one on one, I'm wiling to pay. Please send me a PM with your portfolio and rates.

Thank you!


----------

